# horse in the hole part two



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

First I apologize in advance for typos and other errors, I am at the barn typing on a phone with a keyboard made for fairies lol

Some of you may know my wonderful mare Tyranna fell in a hole in a swamp at my mom's and was trapped. Well I hired a crane and operator and got her out. Thankfully no injuries other than a scrape on her shoulder and grievous harm to my checkbook for removal of pony, vet and trainer and other assorted expenses. Well I hauled her back to my barn and had trainer caring for her and another vet visit determined she has gone blind in one eye. Suspect uveitus and so my wonderful DH told me to move her to a boarding barn near our house in huntsville. I had held off moving her as board up there is 500 a month for a good barn that wasn't an hour away. Something I could not pay due to son in college. Sigh

Went to see barn and it is very nice with good staff and safe fencing and lots of turnout, an indoor and two outdoors and vets on call. Nice hands on owner. So we told them we would move on the 4th of feb as they only had one stall coming open this week. That was last sunday. Last tuesday I get a call and tyr has stuck something up in her front hoof and is dead lame. Vet comes and digs around and releases a lot of infection and wraps hoof. Trainer is now soaking and wrapping. Vet comes back this coming wednesday to check her again. Tyr has been laying down since it happened unless made to get up. I drove over after work on thrusday, 5 hour drive, and she was just pitiful laying down but did nicker at me. Friday I got her up and fussed over her and she laid back down and was down all night till sat morning. I made her get up againa d fussed over her and encouraged her to walk outside. Trainer came and we soaked her hoof in hot water and epsom salt and I gave her the meds and spent the rest of today checking on her and just talking to her. Trainer said it is the first day she stayed up for longer than it took to vet her and clean her stall.

Tomorrow I have to go back to huntsville for work on monday. Trainer is doing all he can but he is only out a couple of times a day. I am worried that she will begin to lay down again without someone here to keep her interested in things. She has lost weight and has bedsores from laying down so long. She is in a matted stall with thick bedding but she is a bony sort of horse and where she laid on her hip and hock is now open and oozing. 

I want to haul her next sat to the stable but am worried about her traveling that far. I am worried about her staying here. The new barn is five minutes from my house and has full time staff from 5 am to 8 pm so she could be seen all day long. 

What would you do? I am in no way implying my trainer is not caring for her as he has been wonderful. I just think she needs more round the clock watching out for as she adjusts to her blindness and recovers from her hoof injury.

Sorry for so long a post and if you have ?? I will do my best to answer.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I would move her because the full time care would probably be much better for her in the long run. I would be probably haul her loose in an enclosed stock trailer, so if she went down, she wasn't tangled in a stall; or if she wanted to lay, she could. See if you can get her some pain meds for the trip. Poor thing, hope you can get her right and soon.


----------



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

I would move her as well. This is a tough call, but I would want to have more control of her environment.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

If the trailer has enough room for her to lay down I would bed the trailer well and move her. She will probably lay down, which is what I would want her to do anyway while traveling. Poor baby, I hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

She needs to be on her feet. Any reason painkillers would be contraindicated? Do you know what she stepped on? Do you know if it could have reached the bone? She needs her temp taken frequently to monitor for infection. Move her.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

She is on bute for pain, I gave her 2 grams today which seemed to help. My trailer is a three horse which converts to a stock trailer. I am going to talk with my vet wednesday and try to move her next saturday. Vet didn't think the coffin bone was involved and said he couldn't tell what she stepped on. She has been in that paddock many times before without a problem and we scoured it looking for something but never did find anything. She isn't running a temp today, she just acted very depressed and in pain. The hole is right in the middle of her frog and fairly deep. When we soaked it today there wasn't much drainage and it didn't smell real bad. What I could smell over the ichthammal anyway.
Thanks you all confirmed what I was thinking so will update after the move. I would move her tomorrow but I don't think she could step up on the trailer as she won't put weight on the hoof at all.


----------



## vaponydoc (Apr 7, 2003)

That degree of lameness after a hoof puncture makes me wonder if she has a bad infection in the coffin joint or coffin bone. These things are very serious and require broad spectrum antibiotics (penicillin, gentamicin, metronidazole)

Can't diagnose from a distance but I would get this mare to a clinic where she can be treated aggressively.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

She is on uniprim 1.5 scoops daily, and received a tetanus booster and the vet has been out twice to drain the hoof. He cleaned the puncture wound out each time and dug down to see how far the hole went. He said it did not puncture the bursa ? And thought it had not affected the coffin bone. I will ask him to bring up his portable xray if you think that would help? I can ask him about broad spectrum antibiotics given daily too. it almost looks to me like she stepped on a sharp stob (small sharp stick left from cutting down trees, but I didn't see the hole before he cleaned it out. My vet is the only equine vet in the area but I will ask him about a referral to coosa valley vet clinic. I don't use auburn university anymore as they have become so expensive that I can't afford them. 

I thought he would have put her on penicillan shots but he chose uniprim instead. I will ask him about that too, she was very cold and wet by the time we got her out of the hole in the swamp. 

Thanks vaponydoc for your suggestions. That might be the reason. Added she is eating well and drinking normally and has perfect poop and she even eats the med without question. No temp this morning and she got up by herself. Maybe she is turning the corner but will still follow up with my doc monday as horses can be pretty stoic and good at hiding what is really going on.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

Hi SP, where in Huntsville are you moving your horse?


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't know if X-rays will tell you anything once the foreign object is no longer penetrating the foot.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

sidepasser, how is she doing today?


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Trainer said she is up and eating today. I gave Tyr her meds yesterday and feed/hayed and cleaned her stall. She was up most of the day yesterday.

She was not standing on the toe anymore (when I got there she would not put the hoof on the ground but would rest her hoof on the toe), so either she is getting better or that extra gram of bute is working. My trainer was giving her one gram of bute once a day and I don't know if that was enough as Tyr is a large mare - she is 17.1 hands and weighs almost 1500 lbs. 

We shall see as the vet is coming back out on Wednesday to recheck the hoof and I plan to talk to him this afternoon about VAponydocs observations and one way or another on Saturday I do plan to move her. Either to a clinic or to the stable depending on whether she is progressing or not. 

thanks everyone, this has been a trying two weeks, but of course, i was overdue after not having any horse drama for quite some time.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

"When sorrows come, they come not single spies
But in battalions."


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Update: Tyr is doing better today and the vet will be out in the morning to meet with the trainer and look at her hoof again. She is still not putting weight on it, but she isn't groaning and pointing the toe and is standing up more. Hope to hear good news tomorrow!

On another note - my old dog, Bouncer had a tumor on his testicle that required him to be neutered. So I carried him to the vet on Saturday and my trainer picked him up today. Tumor and testicles gone..I bet Bouncer is mad at me..lol.. I never got him neutered due to his age when he was dumped, we were afraid the anesthesia might kill him. But no choice and so he was given a different type of anesthetic than a younger dog would get and he did fine. Had I known they had that, I would have gotten him done four years ago. 
But he is also doing fine although a bit "sore" and was glad to be back at the farm.

If anything else gets sick, hurt, or tries to commit suicide I may scream.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm glad to hear things are a little more stable (not a joke) in your animal life. Hopefully it will be a straight run back to normal.
Sometimes animals just have to run you through the emotional wringer.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Vet is doing xrays today and is going to use dye to see if he can determine anything useful..sigh..
says horse isn't getting better like she should even though there is not much drainage now.

He will be making a recommendation I think for me to take her to a clinic for surgery on the hoof to open it up and see exactly what is going on. Geez, think things can get any darned worse? Maybe while she is there they can take a look at her eye.

Send a prayer or three..looks like it is going to be a hard and long week, especially since my boss just is not going to be too fond of me taking off to deal with this. I was just off last Friday to take care of my mom and the horse.

when it rains it pours..


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'll be sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

thanks WR, I appreciate the kind thoughts from you and all here.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Things are not looking good, vet called and said the nail had punctured the navicular bursa and it is likely that there is an infection within the bursa and may involve the navicular bone.

Prognosis even with surgery and lavage is poor for this type of injury due to possible laminitis of the opposing hoof and horse may survive the surgery but may be lame permanently and still have to be put down.

I am supposed to take her to the equine clinic tomorrow for a diagnosis and prognosis, but knowing my vet, he is telling me in the kindest way possible that I could spend 1500 for the surgery and still have to put the horse down. 

I am sick over this. Will update later after I get to Ga.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Definitely not the diagnosis one wants to hear. So sorry it's down to this.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry, having to put Star down was so hard for us, I totally understand.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

sidepasser, I'm sorry, that wasn't the update I was hoping for at all but I'll keep sending good thoughts.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

My trainer a few years back had almost this exact same thing happen to her favorite horse. It was devastating, but the horse did pull through. He is now semi-retired, sound for occasional light riding but will never be the jumper that he once was. It cost her more than an arm and a leg and it took almost 2 long, stressful years to get him sound, but he made it. We didn't think he would ever be sound again for any kind of riding, so he's done better than anyone expected  

I also had a horse around that time who sustained a leg injury and was going to need a risky and expensive surgery if he had any chance of recovery. I simply could not afford it, and as much as I loved him, I had no choice but to put him down. I completely understand that angle, as well. 

It's a very touch choice that you're faced with and I can't imagine the stress involved with all of this. No matter what the outcome, it sounds like you are doing your very best and she is a lucky horse to have you on her side  

Best of luck


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Hang in there Sidepasser, things always look darkest before dawn. Your mare is lucky to have you. Safe travels, you and your girl are in my prayers.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I am back in ga and have made arrangements to take Tyr to Coosa Valley Equine Clinic in the morning if I can get her on the trailer as it is a step up. Plan to give her bute and then see if she can step up. I decided on the way down that if the vets feel that it will take monumental effort with little chance for recovery, that I will have her put down. I keep thinking about that poor racehorse that broke his leg and how he suffered while he had the best vets try to save him and months later was still put down. I don't want to put my horse through all that pain, as it isn't fair to her.

We shall see tomorrow what is in store for us. Thanks everyone for your support, this is a hard one as Tyr I my heart horse.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

<<<hugs>>>>


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm sorry for your troubles, and hope the outlook is a bit better at the clinic.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I took Tyr to the clinic and had digital xrays performed and the xrays showed that whatever she stuck in her hoof had chipped the navicular bone. Further diagnostics showed that her coffin joint and bursa were infected and the chance of recovery was less than 5 percent. Based on the poor prognosis, I made the decision to have Tyranna euthanized.

I was told and found some comfort in the fact that I was blaming myself for not taking her to the clinic the day it happened, but was told that the extent of the injury would have had the same prognosis as the navicular bone and the torn ligament could not have been repaired with any degree of certainty about recovery. 

Tyranna was a good girl and was brave at the clinic, the people there were caring and very nice and took excellent care of her. I did not take her home as the trailer ride was exhausting for her to get there and felt it was not in her best interest to ride the 120 miles back to be euthanized at the farm. The clinic had a farm where where each horse has a grave, and she received a proper burial. 

Sometimes you do the best you can for your horse and it is still not enough but it is all you can do. I know I made the right decision to take her and get a concrete diagnosis even though my vet suggested that might be what was wrong, he felt I would feel better seeing it on the films. He was right as usual, as once I saw what was wrong, I could find some closure rather than always wonder if I did the right thing.

Tonight Tyr is over the bridge and likely causing mischief. RIP Tyr, you were one of a kind.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I was hoping for better news, but at least she is no longer in pain. *hugs*


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Oh no.... I'm so sorry to hear.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear this, this is always such a difficult task when you love them. But you did all the right things for her, even though they were difficult.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. I guess this was so hard as Tyr was young and had never been sick or hurt before and I was planning on moving her this weekend so we could begin riding again.

I guess God had other plans for her and me.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Rest in peace, brave girl. I am so sorry.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh my! Oh, dear I am so very sad for you. Good that you had definitive diagnosis but still, I'm sure horribly difficult for you.

Bless you for doing the hard, but right thing, for your beautiful mare. RIP Tyr, galloping through green pastures on four good legs.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you lost your friend. Must've been a hard decision but the right one.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry! I have always enjoyed reading about you and Try and am grateful for you sharing your story together, even with this sad ending. Wishing you peace.


----------



## vaponydoc (Apr 7, 2003)

My condolences for your loss. It is so hard to lose a horse that you have loved.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

When I lost Star I found great comfort in knowing that not a sparrow will fall without God knowing it and that the animals are not separate from Him. I know she went home to her Father and is at rest.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your mare Sidepasser.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your mare. I've been there before and it's never easy. I know that you made the decision out of love and compassion for her. Many hugs for you.


----------

